# Finale student pricing



## Kubler (Nov 10, 2018)

It's such a shame that the special pricing for students is available only within the US :( I was going just yesterday to purchase the v26, and I found out that living in Europe, my only option is to go for a full retail.

99$ vs 600$ is not a neglectable difference… I really hope MakeMusic considers doing something about it.


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 10, 2018)

I didn't know that... I'd contact Finale directly to make your case (Make Music, Inc., 7007 winchester circle // boulder, co // 80301).


----------



## Kubler (Nov 10, 2018)

I will give it a try. My best guess is that their verification system for the student ID is automated / calibrated for the US and they've not considered worth it to put something in place elsewhere…

Although this is kind of surprising considering that Finale leads the notation softwares market with Sibelius.


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 10, 2018)

Write them an appeal and include you university/student documentation, and put lots of stamps from France on the envelope...  

I live about a block from their offices... so I could go over there and pound on a desk for you if you think that would help...? (Probably not helpful.)


----------



## Kubler (Nov 10, 2018)

Ahaha I wish I lived in Boulder, it'd be so easier for me !

This is a bit silly to have to resort to transatlantic mailing for this though. I'll just start off by contacting their client service and ask them about whether or not they can do something if I provide the required administrative pieces. With any chance they'll already have put on some Christmas stuff in the office and they'll be in a gracious mood


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 10, 2018)

You're probably right. I just thought it might be an attention-getter. 

A tear-stained letter, some colorful Joyeux Noël stamps... Who could resist? 

Let us know your progress.


----------



## Kubler (Nov 10, 2018)

I will ! Thank you for stopping by


----------



## Rob (Nov 10, 2018)

Also, keep an eye on sites like audiodeluxe and pluginboutique... I got a copy of finale25 earlier this year for 110 bucks or so... not an upgrade, or an academic version, a complete new software.


----------



## Kubler (Nov 10, 2018)

I didn't know those, I'll keep an eye on them. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## JEPA (Nov 15, 2018)

Europe: €99 Academic

https://www.bestservice.de/finale_25_academic_deutsch.html


----------



## Kubler (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Jepa, thanks for the link ! Unfortunately I speak very little german (which would rather be a problem with the german version of a software), plus I'd really prefer getting the v26 as it introduces major improvements for NotePerformer 3 that I plan to purchase as well.

Just a quick update on this thread : I've contacted MakeMusic, apparently they have a partnership with a third-party society that verifies current enrollment status of students at U.S. colleges and universities. As a result, they're only able to extend this pricing specifically to students at U.S. college and universities…

I'll wait until the end of the month to see if Finale goes on sales. If it doesn't I'm just gonna get even poorer I guess !


----------

